# South American Flooded Basin Biotope



## EastOne (Aug 15, 2009)

this was my first real attempt at a freshwater fishtank that wasnt a random assortment of fish that where pretty and plants that wasted away under an incandescent bulb, the tank was a gift from my lfs because they where moving and had extra tanks (i buy alot of marine stuff from them) and i decided id use the custom 80 or so gallon to put up a biotope (im a biiiig fan of biotopes dont get me wrong, dutch and iwigami and amano tanks are gorgeous and i envy you like craaaaaaazy but i cant do it myself at all) so i started. lighting i a custom hood with 4x 23 watt PC and a pair of tiny halogens for the nice yellow it gives as well as the shmmmmmerrrrr. i live in dubai so i used some desert dry wood for the wood, and stones from the garden tehe. plants i cant name off the top off my head but i believe they all come from the amazon, did the best i cud with the limits of dubai LFS here, to at least attempt to mimic it. i need some amazon swords. 








ooold pic, before i got the aro


















sorry bout the crap pics

what do u guys think? the arowana is about 4 months old, and shes got a bout 6 inches behind everything to swim about too, she dosent do well with any small schooling fish though which was a real pity 

it dosent compare to some of the tanks ive seen on here, but go easy on me its my first true freshwater


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Even though they are such a wonderful fish I would get rid of the Aro. It hurts me to see such a large fish in a regular aquarium. 

The tank is really nice though. Makes me wish I had the room for a large aquarium!

I like how your sand is hilly and imperfect, makes it look more natural. They plants are really nice as well.


----------



## EastOne (Aug 15, 2009)

hehe i like the imperfect look, its natural and i love it
the tank is 5' x 2' x 1.5' so its not tiny but i do plan an upgrade soon. 
im thinking about entering the tank of the year competition, think i stand a chance


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

you need a bigger tank for that arowana


----------



## EastOne (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah i do, i wasnt told about thier size when igot it and i made the n00b mistake of impulse buying, im planning on upgrading right after exams in january


----------



## d1ukntb (Aug 21, 2010)

thats a nice tank i have a baby arowana in a 55g with sharks..but im waiting to move b4 i get a 300g tank for him


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe switch the Arrowana for a Black ghost knife. They'll eat small fish, but maybe you'll be able to let it coexist with tetras and other medium fish. I doubt any tetra will survive with an Arrowana in there. Besides, the BGK isnt so much of an active swimmer, so it will look less cramped.

Also, there was a gourami there. The gourami isn't south american.

Other than that, i think the tank is nice. Big tanks are cool, and very difficult to keep long term... so, you'll probably learn a lot with this tank.


----------

